# scent proof storage box



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Put some baking soda in a couple of old socks and throw it in your box. Works great and it's cheap.


----------



## diamondback21 (Oct 20, 2008)

james1551 said:


> i was looking for a diy scent proof storage box for my hunting clothes any ideas


plastic totes (storage containers)from walmart


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

i use dry bags, like you would use for camping, boating, etc. from walmart, there waterproof so I consider them to be airtight, they come in many different sizes and colors and i also use the backing soda in a sock in each bag just to help eliminate any foreign odors, works for me


----------



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

good ideas


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i use a mixture of plastic totes from walmart, large plastic storage bags, thick stuff sacks, and a carbon sack.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a plastic trash bag with an auto tree - vanilla scented.

Unfortunately, I sometimes find myself licking my clothes when in my stand. :wink:


----------



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

i use space bags from walmart work great and save space, for deer hunting season i hunt around cedars so i add sprigs of cedar also


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

DIY scent free storage tote! for less than $20


----------



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks guys great ideas


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

This is what I use. It's a used pharmaceutical barrel with an airtight seal. I put planks of cedar inside.


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

Man, you lug that with you on the road too?

I use a tote and garbage bags


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> This is what I use. It's a used pharmaceutical barrel with an airtight seal. I put planks of cedar inside.


My Cousin is a Pharmacist. Is this a disposable container to pharmacies? Can you explain how you got hold of it?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ChasePhase said:


> Man, you lug that with you on the road too?
> 
> I use a tote and garbage bags


Just to the vehicle. Probably looks bigger than it is. It's about 20' tall. It's actually smaller than most Rubbermaid containers I've seen and it's got a tight seal. It has handles and it's light because it only has clothes in it.



Huaco said:


> My Cousin is a Pharmacist. Is this a disposable container to pharmacies? Can you explain how you got hold of it?


I bought mine at a recycling center for $15.


----------



## Bearboy17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tote, activated carbon or pine shavings (being as though i live in the pinelands) or charcoal bricks.


----------



## Axtell3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopefully not the Kingsford edge!


----------



## Bearboy17 (Sep 7, 2011)

haha no sir just your average original bricks. trick my dad taught me. throw them in my boots and they make for nice face camo too.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Probably looks bigger than it is. It's about 20' tall.


If it's 20' it most definitely doesn't look bigger than it is


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

I use the space saver bags for all of my clothing. For the fluff stuff i dont push the air out for every thing else i just roll them up and push the air out. Then i plcace them in a cheap wally world tote. For the scent i use fresh earth or fall dryer sheets and wafers. Saves tons of room and works great!


----------



## tdmachine (Oct 14, 2011)

52 quart igloo cooler its waterproof so it can be left outside if you so desire


----------

